# Heated Waterer Question



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone use a heated waterer for their Chickens? Is it worth it? The cheapest I have been able to find one is 40$ and that is a little steep for me, but it is a pain to haul fresh water out every day in the winter.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

If you water them inside the chicken house, their body heat and composting droppings should keep water from freezing in all but extreme weather. We blocked the vents in winter, and even when it was near zero in North Dakota, the waterers inside their house didn't freeze. 

My grandmother let her chickens range in winter, so their water supply was outside. She used one of those litte submersible electric heaters that you can put in a stock tank, and let them drink from an open tub.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have one and love it. It holds several days' worth of water and has been reliable so far. This is its second winter. Ours is red and white plastic. DW ordered it online. I'm not sure who she went through but my guess would be Amazon. It's so much better than having do deal with frozen water all the time.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I always see several at farm auctions, cheap.

If you have some auctions near you, check them out. They go for $3-5 normally and they often throw in a nice bucket.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> I always see several at farm auctions, cheap.
> 
> If you have some auctions near you, check them out. They go for $3-5 normally and they often throw in a nice bucket.


Be careful going used. Keep in mind this thing is going to be plugged in 24/7 for weeks at a time in most likely a fairly flammable outbuilding. Used is fine but check out the cord and element and replace anything that looks even a little sketchy.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, I need to find an auction.


----------

